# My Outdoor Show



## Lady Green (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Aug 28, 2007)

That's Unreal!!! I wish They Were Mine. How Much do You Think You'll get off those. An tell me how u got em like that I gotta Try that next year.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## mendo local (Aug 28, 2007)

Way cool! good job


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 28, 2007)

thats simply amazing ... you must have alot of sunlight to support such growth


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 28, 2007)

props on the TREES literally. i've only seen that kinda tree a couple times in my life. great grow, and how long have u had that green thumb? looks like its working well for ya.  

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 28, 2007)

wow only 80 percent light ... i have some cow manure from a farm down the street and i can pick up some bone and blood meal ... how did you use the blood and bone meal ?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 28, 2007)

:holysheep:  Holy cow oh my goodness cant believe the size of them Great job i guess there's a first for everything and this is the first that i ever saw them that tall wanna come do my garden for me Awesome


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

C'est vrai...  You are a master!  Bon chance!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> wow only 80 percent light ... i have some cow manure from a farm down the street and i can pick up some bone and blood meal ... how did you use the blood and bone meal ?


 
3 cups of each goes into the recipe.

I forgot another thing.........only 'cause I'm surrounded by this stuff that it always slips my mind!
Dolomite.......I've got an endless supply of rocks in all shapes and sizes of the pure white stuff. Have you seen the price they sell white rock for?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> C'est vrai... You are a master! Bonne chance!


 _(I edited bonne)_

Thanks......from the so called "Master" with no Mister......_poor LG_~


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha... Thanks.  It's been too long so I can't always nail it square.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  Holy cow oh my goodness cant believe the size of them Great job i guess there's a first for everything and this is the first that i ever saw them that tall wanna come do my garden for me Awesome


 
So long as I can bring my cat, dogs, birds, horse and the odd cow.......
If I could grow beside my house.......I'm afraid that the kids might make themselves a tree house~
There's stalks the size of coke cans.......~


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool they will fit right in with my cat,dog,rabit,seven birds,six fish tanks  lol i wish i could build my self a tree house on them hehehe again awesome job


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 28, 2007)

wow.. You should post this in the grow journal as well... They almost look like Japanese maples... 
Can't wait to see them in full bud.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 28, 2007)

Absolutely amazing Lady Green!!  :goodposting: 

So happy you joined MarP, hope you'll stick around and share more of you skill/knowledge  with us!!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 28, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Thankx......I'd love to stay and share~
> 
> I'll get around to my hash recipes and some wild herb stuff soon.


 
Hash? Did someone mention hash? I loooooove hash. 

Welcome to Mar P. Thanks for stopping in and sharing. 

Your trees are beautiful! I think I am love with a 15 footer! :heart: Just thinking about how big her buds would be!:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow What A Plant !! Like to grow that in my back yard!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 28, 2007)

Lady Green ,  How old are they??


----------



## reefer (Aug 28, 2007)

damn son!
you are outside your mind...u know that right? you could put a tree house in that!
how long have they been growing?
my plants just reached 5 foot and i was so proud. U just put me to shame.
You are my hero


----------



## reefer (Aug 28, 2007)

I read your recipe and steps. Thats experience right ther. 
You should make a simplified version with just a bomb mix you can use to give the plants the jump they need. When I grow, I start my seedlings in some potting soil. Then when they are a couple inches, i dig a big hole in the ground, fill it with potting soil and transplant...lol. So what would be your expert substitution for soil is what im asking.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hash? Did someone mention hash? I loooooove hash.
> 
> Welcome to Mar P. Thanks for stopping in and sharing.
> 
> Your trees are beautiful! I think I am love with a 15 footer! :heart: Just thinking about how big her buds would be!:hubba:


 
Later on today I'll do a write up on how I make killer hash........No chemicals!

_Just water and Ice.........makes it so nice!  _


----------



## jash (Aug 29, 2007)

incredible trees LG


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Leave it to the lady! Great job, I'm totally your biggest fan. I'm also a lady grower w/a awesome garden going on right now, on my own property. Totally private, and fun to do. I dear not grow that big! I'm scared of something that size, and your right, you can get just as much off 1 than 50. I've harvested of a 1 1/2lb w/ 4 plants... I'm going to harvest atleast 21/2lbs off of 8 next month or by early Oct. U rock Lady! I'm w/ya!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

Very nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Party at LGs' house!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## qwe (Aug 29, 2007)

since I noticed you basicly grew trees lol, i was wondering, if you have the right growing conditions, could you grow a plant basicly into a tree and grow it for years if maintained?

ohh and good jb


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> ​
> *Please book your seats now!*​
> 
> :welcome:


 
Please book space for two...and send info re: lodging/camping in the area!  Or do we just bring sleeping bags and sleep in the Mine!!!  :rofl: 
I'll bring a wild blackberry pie!!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

qwe said:
			
		

> since I noticed you basicly grew trees lol, i was wondering, if you have the right growing conditions, could you grow a plant basicly into a tree and grow it for years if maintained?
> 
> ohh and good jb


 
Sure you can keep a mother in veg for long periods of time......hard on the electric bill too~
I like to try different strains that I know grow in this area.....I start from seed and make my own clones.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> There will be no sleep........
> Food supplied.........
> Non-alcoholic beverages too.....
> 
> *Be prepared to cross into coyote country! :rofl:*


 
NO SLEEP!?!?!?  Hmmmm...okay, I'm bringing coffee and No Fear!!

Bud and seeds to trade/share!!

Oh, Pshawww...From one coyote country to another...No Problem!!   
I'll bet there are plenty of people on here who live in coyote country!!  LOL!!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lady G  , after this post theres not a doubt in my mind you rock  , go girl and fabulous flowering to you .....


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> And I see you have built in security..........A Real Dog~
> Hello Mr. Doggie......or could it be Mrs. Doggie....?
> anywho.......'tis fun ain't it, when you can blow the BoyZ right outa the water?
> 
> Sorry guyZ.......girls rock too!


Oh, yeah built in security isn't the word! His name is Rufus, he's 12yrs old and very, very, mean. He's a 1 pet person if you know what i mean. Only likes his owners! Tis is very fun! Thanks, we do rock and sometimes will be known to knock the guys out of the ball park, occassionally! So, u go girl!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 30, 2007)

( quote )Lady Green , Does that mean you're coming to the BYOS Party?

And the bus tour, I'll be driving, you coming?__________________
 wouldnt miss it for the world , if your driving im a riding  :lama: lets , Geter-D1


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 30, 2007)

Just so y'all know..........I got my license in a Cracker Jack Box..........

:hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 31, 2007)

You are too funny, Lady G...


----------



## LadyJane (Sep 1, 2007)

Great trees!  Post pictures of the buds....


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 2, 2007)

How pretty Ms. Green! :hubba:


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 3, 2007)

where are you growing?

those trees are sure to get you busted


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

lady green sounds to me like your running a gulf course all that free stuff around,, anyway i like the trees,, they look great,,good job ,,keep us posted with pick ,, and let us no how that black rush is and early mist im interested in that strain


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 5, 2007)

Gorgeous Trees, LadyG...


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 5, 2007)

Update Ladies! My ladies are full swing now, and it looks like by the end of the month, I'll be harvesting... Enjoy the pics'.


----------



## jash (Sep 5, 2007)

beautifull trees LG:aok:,how far from harvest?want to see them drying..


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 5, 2007)

very very xclnt. wow - a contest we should have. how much hash + finished bud, the beautiful/talented ms lady green harvests. do u use the rest of the plant for anything or is it to be composted? make sure that the pics u take r at the proper times of day. i want to c them in the centerfold of hi times.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 5, 2007)

forgot, also, please, give us sum info + we can guess the "birth" date (s) of those little puppies.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 5, 2007)

forgot again, sorry, (sum pretty good **** i've been puffing 4 a while now) anyways,  i don't look in the outdoor section often - u should put these in the grow journal 4 all 2 enjoy.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Bubby (Sep 7, 2007)

> BYOS Party......."Bring your own scissors".


That type of tree might need a hacksaw, I think.  

'Suis trops jaloux, ils sont gigantesque!~


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 7, 2007)

like i said before she needs a chainsaw, a tree mulcher,  and one huge blender kinda thing. lol


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Look at all those pretty plants.  Go give those sativa's a nudge.  No more sativas for me.  Too long to finish.

Looking great Lady Green!  If I bring my own scissors, can I come to the pickin' party?


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

That last shot I'd entitle "Guerillas in the Mist".


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey vburton. I have grown a couple plants in my yard but i lived in the sparce country.  I see that their are windows  in a house  in the pics. Are they your windows or are your neighbors able to see your plants. Slim


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 10, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hey vburton. I have grown a couple plants in my yard but i lived in the sparce country. I see that their are windows in a house in the pics. Are they your windows or are your neighbors able to see your plants. Slim


 My neighbors! He's a awesome person we've been friends for 7yrs. I do his landscaping when I do mines, so he respects my privacy fence, by minding his business.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 12, 2007)

Sound good to me. Good luck over the next several days untill you harvest. Great looking grow.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 13, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> vburton517........would you consider a seat at the BYOS Party?
> 
> The boyz are a little lonely without the girlz~
> 
> _I'll make you a place......... _


 Well of course, Thanks for the invite :O) I like keeping the boys company!  But only if I can bring the security team w/me LOL....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

Drool drool drool....anyone got a bib for ol Mom?


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 13, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Sound good to me. Good luck over the next several days untill you harvest. Great looking grow.


Thanks! I wish I only had 7 days lft. LOL I have more like 3-4 weeks in total with 7 plants finishing in the next 2-3 and 2 finishing in the next 3-4. So, I'm just playing the count down game!


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## jash (Sep 13, 2007)

you are right about sativas LG,i want only indicas for my next grow,cant wait a sativa to finish (i chopped mine earlier..)


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## smoky420poky (Sep 13, 2007)

those are amazing.
Please tell me what you did to make those so big!!
the biggest i have grown are only like 5 feet.
im kinda new to growing too but regardless.
i need to know.
thanks a bunch


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 13, 2007)

inspiring outdoor grow Lady Green!


i cant wait to see this tree towards the end of the month!


I also really like your gallery pics.  For those whom havent seen them....check em out!

peace


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## J_Rizzle (Sep 14, 2007)

Mad Respect​


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 16, 2007)

Update! Had madd problems w/caterpillars on my 6fter, I had to trim her and put her on the inside porch for the next few weeks, Damn Bugs! Anyways,
here some before and after trim pic's.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've treated my garden organicly from day 1 w/Safer products, No problems, but they were eating the leaves at a good rate! I only have 2 weeks left w/her so a slight trim will only be rewarding later. LOL.  Atleast on the porch, they won't be multiplying in astonishing rates!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 16, 2007)

Lady Green, I just can not get over the fact that you are growing trees while the majority of us on here are growing plants.......Mind boggling but great to watch some one doing it with such passion.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Was a sad looking Black Russian, till I showed up with the spray gun and hosed 'em down.


Wow, They looked totally drained, I'm sure after the blast of the gun, they picked up lovely! Looking good, but you've got a long way to go, Thanks for helping me decide not to grow sativas.... LOL


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry


----------



## vburton517 (Sep 27, 2007)

Update! My ladies are taking their time, I'm cool witit!  Anyways, me and hubby have harvested plenty in the mean time. These last two will need a few more weeks. Here's the last two! 

View attachment 9-21-07-07.bmp


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

looking good vburton!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh no 

What happened?


----------



## SFC (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, WHat happened Lady green?  Let me guess......Dark green helicopters?
Been there this year already. Twice! I feel your pain.


----------



## brookstown (Apr 10, 2009)

y don't you delete the post?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 10, 2009)

why are you digging up a relic where lady green w/drew all her posts? *EDIT
*


----------



## brookstown (Apr 15, 2009)

uhhh it's called search parameters stoney,  lol you gotta wake up.


----------



## grow'big420 (Apr 20, 2009)

i dont see why everyone is callin thoese 6 or 7 footers "trees". everyone i know can easily grow a 7 footer. something that you can call a tree would have to be veged inside for like 4 or 5  months and then put outside to grow a whole season befor flowering


----------

